# Renting Disney



## suzannesimon (May 14, 2014)

My daughter wants to rent at the Animal Kingdom next year.  There doesn't seem to be many rentals offered.  Is there some kind of internal Disney rental program that handles rentals for owners?  As far as renting Disney points is concerned, do you have to be a Disney owner to rent Disney points?  I'm a Marriott/Starwood/Hyatt owner and I'm just trying to figure out how the Disney system works for owners who want to rent their points (weeks?).  I rarely exchange my weeks, but find renting them and renting where I want to go much less stressful.


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2014)

There are consolidators who rent for owners, and there are owners who rent directly to guests.  The owner has to make a Resv. for you, and rent you the actual reservation - you can't rent the points themselves.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (May 14, 2014)

*Renting DVC*

You might check out Dave's DVC rentals. You can rent points at $14 per point. Dave pays DVC owners up to $11 per point and acts as the middle man. The DVC owner must make the reservation; you don't get the points yourself. Bit you get all the perks. All cash moves through PayPal. We recently rented about 600 points for a party needing three studios at Aulani. We have also noticed rental postings in the TUG Marketplace. There are a few available.


----------



## presley (May 14, 2014)

There are several large DVC points owners on Mouseowners.com.  There are always points for rent on the rent/trade/transfer board over there.  Be sure to look at their join date and how many posts they have.  Rarely, there will be a dishonest person come through, but if you rent from a long time member, you will have security.


----------



## capjak (May 14, 2014)

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=29

Here is another one.

I also rent out points from time to time PM me.


----------



## suzannesimon (May 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  So is the process that you find someone who wants to rent points and then they reserve the days you want?


----------



## capjak (May 14, 2014)

Yes you contact someone and tell them your dates, they can look on line and reserve it in your name as a guest, you can still get magical express and dining plan as well.  They will send you a confirmation email that will show the names of everyone in your party.

There are point charts that you can look at to determine the number of points that you need.


----------



## Docdds (May 14, 2014)

*Point renting*



capjak said:


> Yes you contact someone and tell them your dates, they can look on line and reserve it in your name as a guest, you can still get magical express and dining plan as well.  They will send you a confirmation email that will show the names of everyone in your party.
> 
> There are point charts that you can look at to determine the number of points that you need.



_[Comments deleted.]

Please note "Advertising is prohibited" in the TUG public forums, according to the TUG Posting Rules.  You may click on a poster's name in the column on the left and access links to send direct Private Messages and/or email._


----------



## suzannesimon (May 14, 2014)

I will let my daughter know.  She has to rent her Harborside week before she rents the Disney week.


----------



## Rob562 (May 15, 2014)

Since you mentioned "next year" in your post, it's also important to know that no one can book DVC until 11 months out from the check-in date you want. That's as far out as owners at the specific resort can book at their home resort. Then at the 7-month mark all DVC owners can book at that resort.

So if you find someone saying that they'll rent to you and it's more than 11 months out, avoid them at all costs.

-Rob


----------



## suzannesimon (May 15, 2014)

Yes, we understood that.  Is there any rule against renting a unit with points gotten from an owner with a different home resort?


----------



## capjak (May 15, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> Yes, we understood that.  Is there any rule against renting a unit with points gotten from an owner with a different home resort?



Nope, It is allowed.


----------



## itradehilton (May 26, 2014)

Another vote for David's rentals. We needed 2 nights on the front end of our reservation and quickly got what we needed.


----------



## dundey (Jun 9, 2014)

There are many sites beyond David's that are good as well.  We've used The DVC rental store (http://dvcrentalstore.com/) to both buy and sell points, as well as The Timeshare Store.   Both were excellent to work with.  

Many will discount the per point price down to about $8 per point if the stay is within the next 30 - 60 days.  Of course, DVC availability is also reduced when doing it at the last minute, but it actually worked for us this year during Easter weekend at OKW.


----------



## TSPam (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi,
another vote for the DVC rental store. We have used it to rent our points and I found then very professional.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 9, 2014)

capjak said:


> http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=29
> 
> Here is another one.
> 
> I also rent out points from time to time PM me.


The DISboards forum that capjak gave you is one of the best, but there is a trick to viewing it.  You have to be a member of the DISboards (free) and you have to be logged in.  If you are not logged in as a member, you will not be able to locate that board -- similar to some of the boards here on TUG.

They also have very specific rules for posting and responding, so read the "stickies" at the top of the forum before you do anything.  The stickies also contain a LOT of good info on renting DVC reservations generally.

David is the sponsor of that particular DIS forum, so you'll see links to his site and info as well.

Reservations rented directly from owners on the DIS Rent/Trade board usually go for $10-$12 per point.  David's basic price is $14 per point, with discounts available for "distressed" points.

As Denise said above, you can't actually rent points; you rent a reservation.  You contact an owner (or an owner through a broker), agree on price and terms, and then the owner makes the reservation in your name.  There are no Disney-imposed fees, unlike some other systems or RCI exchanges into DVC, and there is no tax on the reservation at WDW.  If you are renting DVC elsewhere -- Hawaii, Vero Beach, Hilton Head, or DisneyLAND -- check with the owner to see if there are any applicable taxes.


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 9, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> I'm a Marriott/Starwood/Hyatt owner and I'm just trying to figure out how the Disney system works for owners who want to rent their points (weeks?).  I rarely exchange my weeks, but find renting them and renting where I want to go much less stressful.


If you exchange through RCI, check your costs to do so.  You may find that an exchange will be *less expensive*, even paying your RCI exchange fee and Disney's "because we can" $95 fee.

In December 2013, we got a full week in a 2 Bedroom at OKW exchanging Wyndham/RCI for far less than it would have cost with our OKW points.  In fact, even paying $199 to RCI and $95 to DVC, our week cost us only about *$860*.  That same reservation, using our OKW points, would have cost us *$1,624* -- and at a rental price of $12 per point, would have cost *$2,784!*

So check your exchange costs -- an exchange into DVC may be one of those rare situations where you actually get _better_ value.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your assistance!  I can't exchange in RCI because all my resorts are with Interval so renting from owners is our only option.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 10, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> I will let my daughter know.  She has to rent her Harborside week before she rents the Disney week.



What about an owner-to-owner trade? Harborside-Disney Aulani sounds like a win-win trade to me.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jun 10, 2014)

I think she's looking for a Disney Orlando resort.  She's already spending a month at KoOlina this summer - I'm very jealous.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 10, 2014)

Doh!   I have Hawaii on my mind right now and somehow converted Animal Kingdom to Aulani!


----------



## DKT (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm jealous also..... We have rented our points privately and thru David's, with no problems....if she is looking for a high demand time of year she should be ready so she can book right at 11 months. I am not sure how busy Animal Kingdom is but I know my BCV points go within a day of giving them to David's.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 25, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> In December 2013, we got a full week in a 2 Bedroom at OKW exchanging Wyndham/RCI for far less than it would have cost with our OKW points.  In fact, even paying $199 to RCI and $95 to DVC, our week cost us only about *$860*.  That same reservation, using our OKW points, would have cost us *$1,624* -- and at a rental price of $12 per point, would have cost *$2,784!*


Is that $860 including your MF on the resort you exchanged? If so that's really good!


----------



## JimMIA (Jun 28, 2014)

VegasBella said:


> Is that $860 including your MF on the resort you exchanged? If so that's really good!


Yes.  We own at Smoky Mountains, so our MF's are low.  MF's + $199 RCI + $95 DVC = $860.

And yeah...that was a VERY good exchange for us!


----------

